# CA20E weaknesses



## Pinny (May 1, 2006)

Gday all

For a long time I have seen opinions about the weaknesses of the CA20 motor.

My trusty Pinny has come to the time when my wife drove it 85kms with a holed radiator hose and the CA20 I have flogged mercilessly since 1999 has carked it.
It has done around 350,000kms and never failed me.

It got my wife home after a bit of tape was wrapped around the hose 70ks away.

Anyhow, Im a bit of a tech fool and I want to know if someone can tell me the TECHNICAL reasons eg. metallurgy of rods or crank, weak rod bolts why the CA20 is a pig.
Ive seen articles where the CA20 has had 4G63 rods in them etc and blowers whacked onto them that turned them into hard arse performers.

I feel a bit of sentimental attachment to the motor in the Pinny wagon and want to make something of it but not if someone has sound TECHNICAL/ENGINEERING reasons why the motor wont be modified successfully.

Gazza


----------

